# Evic Vtwo



## Jacques Steenkamp (26/11/16)

Hey guys. 

I bought a Vtwo from a fellow forum member, but I am struggling. 

I gave my device in its standard mode, where the clock shows. I can change my wattage, but as soon as I start vaping, the wattage goes to 65w. I have really tried everything I can think of, but to no avail. 

Please help me guys..... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Afroman (26/11/16)

Morning
What are your coils resistance because that can have an effect on the max output of your device?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jacques Steenkamp (26/11/16)

Afroman said:


> Morning
> What are your coils resistance because that can have an effect on the max output of your device?


0.32. Dual fused Claptons. I have tried lowering the wattage as well. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (26/11/16)

I wonder if you are not in Bypass mode. Press the fire button 3 times. Select Power mode with the knob turning clockwise. Press fire button once.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jacques Steenkamp (26/11/16)

I did that, still the same thing happens. Goes to 65w

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jacques Steenkamp (26/11/16)

I feel very simpel now. 

I found the problem....... 

The device had the warm up time enabled on 65w

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (27/11/16)

Glad you got that one sorted @Jacques Steenkamp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (27/11/16)

Was gonna say, pre heat was prob set to 65w. Glad u got it sorted tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------

